

Js13kGames 2014 – HTML5 and JavaScript gamedev competition in just 13 kB - end33r
http://2014.js13kgames.com

======
jere
As it looks like you're about to get knocked off the new page, I'll bite. I'm
having a lot of fun working on my first entry. Thanks for organizing this. :)

1) There are a handful of references to potential for gaining or losing points
on the site, but nothing specific. Is there any sort of formal guidelines for
judging and if so, is that a secret?

2) Have you ever considered a written review process for submissions? 7drl
does this. It's nice to have some guaranteed feedback, but very labor
intensive when there are ~150 entries and they set a goal of 3 reviews each.

~~~
end33r
Great to hear that, good luck with your entry! :)

1\. It's not a secret, but it's also not so strict. The game just have to
impress the judges. Some will check the way you compress the code while others
will just see how it works, if the graphics look ok or the gameplay is nice.
The games that won were very complete, top games had something which was
impressive and unique. It really depends on the game.

2\. Yes, there was a plan to have something like this - every judge would add
a comment (a sentence or two) about the entry beside voting with points, but
yeah, that sounds very time-consuming. I'll try to suggest that for the judges
and we'll see how it will work.

------
end33r
Third edition of the js13kGames compo for HTML5 game developers with 13kb zip
limit.

I'm the creator of the compo, you can ask me any questions you have.

